# Двое из них / Две из них



## Ddach431

Если я говорю о людях или о существительных женского рода, можно говорить двое/трое и т.д. или просто две/три?

например: 

*Три* девушки шли вместе в ресторан. У *второй* девушки в руке есть коробка цигарет. *Двое* из них вошли в ресторан и *одной* на улице осталось куря цигарету. 

Было бы лучше говорить "Две из девушек / Две из них"?


----------



## morzh

Ddach431 said:


> Если я говорю о людях или о существительных женского рода, можно говорить двое/трое и т.д. или просто две/три?
> 
> например:
> 
> *Три* девушки шли вместе в ресторан. У *второй* девушки в руке естьбыла коробка цсигарет. *Двое* из них вошли в ресторан и однойодна осталоась на улице, (comma)  куря сигарету.
> 
> Было бы лучше говорить "Две из девушек / Две из них"?



(куря сигарету - I would put it like "осталась на улице с сигаретой")

Correct is "двое из них/девушек". Or simply "две" (две вошли в ресторан, и одна осталась с сигаретой на улице).


----------



## Maroseika

"Двое" употребляется только с существительными мужского рода (двое юношей) или мужского и женского в паре (девушка и юноша - двое). С женским родом - "две" (две девушки).


----------



## Ddach431

maroseika said:


> "Двое" употребляется только с существительными мужского рода (двое юношей) или мужского и женского в паре (девушка и юноша - двое). С женским родом - "две" (две девушки).



Спасибо! Я всё понял. Это значит, что я правильно сказал "две девушки" и нельзя говорить "Двое девушек". Но ещё один вопрос. 
"У нас было двое лыж"  
Если я не ошибался, это слово пишется лыжа в именительном падеже и, поэтому, оно женского рода. Можно говорить "двое лыж" потому, что лыжи всегда в парах?


----------



## Maroseika

Единственное число - лыжа. Но сказать "двое лыж" нельзя, потому что "двое" с неодушевленными существительными употребляется, только если эти существительные имеют только форму множественного числа: двое саней, двое ножниц, двое брюк, но не двое лыж.


----------



## Ddach431

Я думал, что "двое лыж" значит "две пары лыж" и не просто "две лыжи"


----------



## IM 12358

No, you have to say "две пары лыж".

You can say also "две лыжи" which means "пара лыж", but never "двое лыж"


----------



## Ddach431

Alright. Let me see if I've got this. 

Двое милиционеров погибли, когда зрыв произошел. 
Обычно на занятии 5 студенток но сегодня их было четверо. 
У меня трое полуботинок
У меня три пары туфель


----------



## WordOrder

_Два милиционера погибли, когда произошёл взрыв._

_Обычно на занятии присутствует пять студенток, но сегодня их было четыре._

_У меня три полуботинка._

_У меня три пары туфель._


----------



## Maroseika

Ddach431 said:


> Alright. Let me see if I've got this.
> 
> Двое милиционеров погибли, когда взрыв произошел.
> Обычно на занятии 5 студенток но сегодня их было четверо.


You have to differ between collective and ordinal numerals. Collective numeral are used when copperation of the action is important, while ordinal numerals are used when the number of the objects is important:
Три солдата были ранены - we only know that the whole number of wounded soldiers is three.
Трое солдат было ранено - it is presumed they acted together.

In your last example четверо outlines the fact they came together that is quite natural if they were at one lesson. Of course this difference is only a nuance and it often is not taken into account by the natives, but still...


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

im 12358 said:


> no, you have to say "две пары лыж".
> 
> You can say also "две лыжи" which means "пара лыж", but never "двое лыж"



А если двое лыж и из них нельзя составить пару (разный размер)?


----------



## estreets

alex_cs_gsp said:


> А если двое лыж и из них нельзя составить пару (разный размер)?


А если из двух лыжин нельзя составить пару, потому что они разного размера, то уж тем более это не двое.


----------



## Maroseika

alex_cs_gsp said:


> А если двое лыж и из них нельзя составить пару (разный размер)?


Какая разница? Двое - только с одушевленными существительными мужского рода и с существительными, имеющими только множественное число (в т.ч. и с одушевленными - двое людей).


----------



## IM 12358

alex_cs_gsp said:


> А если двое лыж и из них нельзя составить пару (разный размер)?



Я об этом как-то не подумал 

В любом случае, это будут "*две лыжи*" .

Кроме того, на слух "у меня в сарае стоит пара лыж, но они непарные" звучит приемлемо. По крайней мере, приемлемо для разговорной речи.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> "Двое" употребляется только с существительными мужского рода (двое юношей) или мужского и женского в паре (девушка и юноша - двое). С женским родом - "две" (две девушки).




According to Rosenthal, in spoken from (and it does not say that it makes that speech illiterate - it says about widening the usage) it is used with nouns naming a female:

В разговорном языке и просторечии круг сочетаемости собирательных числительных шире. Они сочетаются:
  а)      *с названиями лиц женского пола, *например: _Семья Зиненков состояла из отца, матери и *пятерых дочерей*_ (Куприн); _У него не хватило бы средств дать образование многочисленным детям _–_ *пятерым девочкам* и трем сыновьям_ (Паустовский); _В [военное] училище, я пошел, чтобы облегчить заботы отца, у которого было еще *трое моих сестёр*_ (В. Песков). Как показывают примеры, такое употребление чаще встречается в формах косвенных падежей, реже в форме именительного падежа, например: *Трое женщин*_ в доме_ (Г. Николаева); сочетания типа *«трое портних», «четверо учениц»* и т.п. не рекомендуются даже в разговорной речи;


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

Не вижу преграды, чтобы говорить две лыжни, ведь это не обязательно пара ("Носки перепутали и пары разрознили." - Даль). Пара, в моем понимании, это не просто два объекта, а когда этих два объекта еще каким-то образом совместимы. 
Два дурака - пара. Барану пара - овца. Парочка, баран да ярочка. Овечка да ярочка - одна парочка. Пара: кулик да гагара! Парочка: свинья да ярочка!

   Сомневаюсь, что если у кого-то в прихожей стоит рядом женская и мужская туфля, то эта комбинация обзовется парой, иначе можно ввести в заблуждения.


   Если понятно и в литературных произведениях используется, то не вижу преграды, почему нужно говорить так или иначе, тем более, для кого русский не родной.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> В разговорном языке и просторечии круг сочетаемости собирательных числительных шире. ... Как показывают примеры, такое употребление чаще встречается в формах косвенных падежей, реже в форме именительного падежа, например: *Трое женщин*_ в доме_ (Г. Николаева); сочетания типа *«трое портних», «четверо учениц»* и т.п. не рекомендуются даже в разговорной речи;


To say the truth, I did not think about the oblique cases, maybe it really works in the colloquial language. As for the Nominative, even Rosentahl does not recommend it with the feminine nouns, like you cited.


----------



## Natalisha

Alex_cs_gsp said:


> Не вижу преграды, чтобы говорить две лыжни...


What do you mean?


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> To say the truth, I did not think about the oblique cases, maybe it really works in the colloquial language. As for the Nominative, even Rosentahl does not recommend it with the feminine nouns, like you cited.



Actually, as for nominative case usage, if I read it correctly, he does not recommend by name those two expressions describing (the?) occupations. With possibly implying cases with all the occupations (учительниц, поэтесс этсетера).

As for the "Трое женщин" he stated it is used less often in nominative. And by the same example "трое девушек" is no different.

I agree, it is probably better just to say "две из них". I just don't feel any strong aversion for "двое" in this case.


----------

